# Unexpected bad day on Yellow.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just can't believe how horrible the fishing was today on Yellow. We put in at Ward Basin and it was the lowest water I had ever seen. We fished the south end of the river catching only 7 bass and 1 bowfin from 8 am to 4 pm. It was sorely disappointing. Once that tide turned before lunch, it was over. Water temps were still cold, upper 40s in main river and mid 50s in the back of creeks. If you are going fishing there, be careful as some stuff that is normally submerged is now visible. Our biggest bass was just under 13 inches and everything was caught on trick worms. Tried everything, it was just one of those days.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! You seem to normally kill em on Yellow. Maybe next time.

KsB


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

are bowfin good to eat? excuse me if this is a dumb question. just curious. never caught one but they look fun to catch.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Some eat them. Here is a website with bowfin recipes

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/index.html


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Try again this weekend. Friday is full moon and this warm weather should have them moving around.


----------

